# Finding an Efficient First Block in Inspection (Roux)



## Teoidus (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Oatch (Oct 23, 2016)

Good stuff! Thorough and extremely helpful; just what I was looking for actually.


----------



## SiTeMaRo (Jun 13, 2018)

What is the minimum move count for any Roux first block? Like CFOP's cross (8 moves or less).


----------



## Nosae Semaj (Jun 14, 2018)

SiTeMaRo said:


> What is the minimum move count for any Roux first block? Like CFOP's cross (8 moves or less).


9


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice work teodius!


----------

